# Σύνδεση-εξάρτηση προτάσεων



## fifini (Apr 23, 2019)

Έφτασε η νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε. 

Εδώ και οι 2 δευτερεύουσες εξαρτώνται από την κύρια ή η χρονική εξαρτάται από την αιτιολογική;
Αν τους αλλάξω θέση και βάλω Κυρια- χρονική- αιτ , θα αλλάξει κάτι στην εξάρτηση τους. 
σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις λύσεις- συμβουλές σας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2019)

Μια παρατήρηση/απορία: τι νόημα έχει το δεύτερο κόμμα;


----------



## fifini (Apr 23, 2019)

θα σε γελάσω. Έτσι βρήκα το παράδειγμα. Μήπως γιατί η χρονική εξαρτάταιαπο την κύρια;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2019)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει καμιά εξάρτηση από την κύρια. Ποτέ δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα εκεί.

Ήταν αργά όταν ξεκίνησε.

Αλλά:
Όταν ξεκίνησε, ήταν αργά.


----------



## fifini (Apr 23, 2019)

Στο Δημοτικό μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά πως πριν τη χρονική βάζουμε κόμμα. Υπάρχει κάποα εξαίρεση σε αυτόν τον κανόνα;
Γνώμη μου είναι πως η αιτιολογική εξαρτάται από την χρονική, γιατί
Έφτασε η νύχτα , γιατί ήταν αργά (ελλιπές νόημα)
Έφτασε η νύχτα , όταν ξεκίνησε ( ολοκληρωμένο νόημα)


----------



## Inachus (Apr 23, 2019)

fifini said:


> Γνώμη μου είναι πως η αιτιολογική εξαρτάται από την χρονική


Ναι, η σύνδεση είναι υποτακτική. Μία δευτερεύουσα μπορεί να εξαρτάται από άλλη μία δευτερεύουσα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2019)

fifini said:


> Έφτασε η νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε.



Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο ή ποια τα υποκείμενα. Ποιος έφτασε και ποιος ξεκίνησε;
Μήπως η σωστή μορφή είναι: Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε ; (Ο ίδιος έφτασε κι ο ίδιος ξεκίνησε).

Μάλλον αυτό θα είναι, ειδάλλως υπάρχει άλμα από το ένα υποκείμενο στο άλλο. Όπως και να 'χει, το δεύτερο κόμμα δεν χρειάζεται. Η Αλεξάνδρα σου εξήγησε γιατί. Ο κανόνας «πριν τη χρονική βάζουμε κόμμα» δεν είναι άκαμπτος. Ας τον αφήσουμε σαν τυφλοσούρτη για τα παιδιά του Δημοτικού, που πρέπει να κατανοήσουν τι είναι η δευτερεύουσα χρονική πρόταση. Εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η ίδια η παρουσία του χρονικού συνδέσμου (όταν) στη φράση, και μάλιστα σε μια τόσο σύντομη φράση όσο αυτή, είναι το σημάδι ότι ξεκινά δευτερεύουσα



fifini said:


> Εδώ και οι δύο δευτερεύουσες εξαρτώνται από την κύρια, ή η χρονική εξαρτάται από την αιτιολογική;



Όπως έλαβες ήδη την απάντηση, η χρονική εξαρτάται από την αιτιολογική.



fifini said:


> Αν τους αλλάξω θέση, και βάλω κύρια - χρονική - αιτιολογική, θα αλλάξει κάτι στην εξάρτηση τους;



Εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο; : Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί όταν ξεκίνησε ήταν πολύ αργά.

Όχι, όπως βλέπεις ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Υ.Γ. Πρόσεξε πώς χρησιμοποιώ τα κόμματα.


----------



## fifini (Apr 27, 2019)

Άρα, βάζω κόμμα σε μια χρονική μόνο όταν έχει εξάρτηση από την κύρια; Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για αυτό;
π.χ. Όταν άρχισε να βρέχει, φύγαμε. 
όμως : Κλαίει , γιατί όταν χτυπάει πρήζεται. ή Κλαίει, όταν χτυπάει γιατί πρήζεται ή Κλαίει , γιατί πρήζεται όταν χτυπάει ή Κλαίει , γιατί πρήζεται, όταν χτυπάει ή Κλαίει , γιατί , όταν χτυπάει, πρήζεται. ( σε ζάλισα)


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2019)

...
_Κλαίει γιατί πρήζεται όταν χτυπάει. _
Πριν από αιτιολογική μπαίνει κόμμα, αλλά εδώ είναι πολύ σύντομη η κύρια, οπότε άνετα (και συνήθως) παραλείπεται το κόμμα.

_Κλαίει όταν χτυπάει, γιατί πρήζεται. _
Εδώ πριν τη χρονική δεν βάζω κόμμα, γιατί αυτή η χρονική δεν είναι ένα απλό συμπλήρωμα της κύριας που λέγεται παρενθετικά (δηλαδή μπορεί να παραλειφθεί χωρίς να χάσουμε τίποτα από το νόημα της συνολικής πρότασης) για να προσδιορίσει μόνο τον χρόνο που επιτελέστηκε ό,τι δηλώνει το ρήμα, αλλά προσδιορίζει αναπόσπαστα την κύρια και αποτελεί τη συνθήκη του κύριου ρήματος: πότε κλαίει; δεν κλαίει γενικά, κλαίει όταν χτυπάει. Πριν την αιτιολογική βάζω κόμμα, γιατί χωρίς αυτό μπορεί να διαβαστεί αλλιώς: «χτυπάει γιατί πρήζεται» αντί για «κλαίει ... γιατί πρήζεται». 

_Όταν χτυπάει, κλαίει γιατί πρήζεται.

_


Earion said:


> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο ή ποια τα υποκείμενα. Ποιος έφτασε και ποιος ξεκίνησε;
> Μήπως η σωστή μορφή είναι: Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε ; (Ο ίδιος έφτασε κι ο ίδιος ξεκίνησε).


 Κρυφό το υποκείμενο, εννοούμενο: κάποιος/κάποια που αναφέρεται πριν ή μετά. Η νύχτα έφτασε, απρόσωπο το «ήταν αργά», ένα άτομο ξεκίνησε, ενώ η νύχτα, με άρθρο ή χωρίς, θεωρητικά μεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν το υποκείμενο του «ξεκίνησε», πραγματολογικά δε όχι.


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2019)

fifini said:


> Κλαίει, γιατί όταν χτυπάει πρήζεται


 ΟΚ. Χτυπάει, πρήζεται, βλέπει το πρήξιμο, τρομάζει και κλαίει.


> Κλαίει, όταν χτυπάει γιατί πρήζεται


 Σημασιολογικά άκυρο. Λέει ότι χτυπάει _επειδή πρήζεται_!


> Κλαίει, γιατί πρήζεται όταν χτυπάει


 ΟΚ, ταυτόσημο με το πρώτο.


> Κλαίει, γιατί πρήζεται, όταν χτυπάει
> Κλαίει, γιατί, όταν χτυπάει, πρήζεται


 Θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν σωστά. Στην πράξη, η πληθώρα κομμάτων σε μικρή πρόταση την κάνει να μοιάζει με λόξυγκα. Όταν η φυσιολογική εκφορά του λόγου δεν επιδέχεται καμία παύση, πρέπει να διπλοσκεφτόμαστε τη χρήση κόμματος. Τα πολλά κόμματα σε μικρή πρόταση ενδέχεται να λειτουργούν σαν νάρκες που διασπούν την πρόσληψη του νοήματος.

Δες και αυτό:


> Βλέπουμε πολύ συχνά περιόδους όπου τα κόμματα είναι σχεδόν όσα και οι λέξεις, ενώ τα περισσότερα μπορεί να στηρίζονται σε τυπικά σωστούς κανόνες (π.χ. για τον χωρισμό συμπερασματικής δευτερεύουσας πρότασης με κόμμα) ή να μην είναι υποχρεωτικά αλλά ούτε και λάθος αν εξεταστούν μεμονωμένα. Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι στις περιπτώσεις αυτές πρέπει να υπερισχύει η γενική ρήτρα μας. Τα κόμματα δεν έχουν στόχο να κομματιάσουν αλλά να οργανώσουν, ή μάλλον διακόπτουν _για να_ επιτρέψουν μια οργανωμένη σύνδεση και τη δόμηση της συγκεκριμένης ολότητας (κατά βάση της περιόδου). Η περίοδος (πόσο μάλλον στον μακροπερίοδο λόγο) _δεν _είναι αχταρμάς επιμέρους στοιχείων που το καθένα υπόκειται σε δικούς του κανόνες και ύστερα τα βάζουμε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο. Η περίοδος είναι δομή, όχι άθροισμα. Επιμέρους κανόνες σίγουρα υπάρχουν, αλλά the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Αν εξυπηρετούν τη σημασιολογική δόμηση της περιόδου, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται στο υπερισχύον κριτήριο. Μου τυχαίνει συχνά να μεταφράζω ή να αναθεωρώ περιόδους δέκα σειρών και σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι χωρίς την οργανωτική συνδρομή των κομμάτων η μάνα και το παιδί θα κλαίνε ο καθένας στη γωνιά του επ' άπειρον. Αν σε μια περίοδο βλέπουμε κόμματα με τη σέσουλα, χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε πολύ. Υπερμέτρως πολλαπλασιαζόμενο, το κόμμα πληθωρίζεται και χάνει την αξία του: αδυνατεί να υπηρετήσει το νόημα.


----------



## Inachus (Apr 27, 2019)

Earion said:


> Όπως έλαβες ήδη την απάντηση, η χρονική εξαρτάται από την αιτιολογική.



Αυτό εννοούσα κι εγώ στο #6, χρησιμοποίησα όμως λάθος παράθεση. Σόρυ με καθυστέρηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2019)

Την αρχική πρόταση («Έφτασε η νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε») θα την καταλάβαινα (1) «Έπεσε η νύχτα, επειδή ήταν (ήδη) πολύ αργά όταν ξεκίνησε» ή (2) «Έφτασε νύχτα, επειδή ήταν (ήδη) πολύ αργά όταν ξεκίνησε».

Στο (1) απλώς προτιμώ το «έπεσε η νύχτα» από το «έφτασε η νύχτα» — αν ο σκοπός του συντάκτη ήταν να πει «νύχτωσε». Στο (2) πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε το άρθρο «η» και να κάνουμε το «νύχτα» επίρρημα, οπότε «έφτασε» και «ξεκίνησε» θα έχουν το ίδιο υποκείμενο.

Σε καμία από τις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα πριν από το _όταν_.

Όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε:
(1) Όταν ξεκίνησε, ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά.
(2) Ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά όταν ξεκίνησε.

Στην περίπτωση (2) το κόμμα είναι εντελώς περιττό. Η επιρρηματική δευτερεύουσα είναι απαραίτητη πληροφορία και όχι παρενθετική (όπως θα ήταν το «Ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά στις πέντε, όταν ξεκίνησε»). Επίσης, ακολουθεί την κύρια πρόταση και ο σύνδεσμος σηματοδοτεί πού χωρίζεται η κύρια από τη δευτερεύουσα.


----------



## fifini (Jan 28, 2020)

Καλησπέρα σας. Πώς καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω Παρατακτική σύνδεση με αντιθετικό σύνδεσμο αντί για Υποτακτική Σύνδεση με Εναντιωματικό σύνδεσμο; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το είδος των προτάσεων; Αν, ας πούμε, είναι και οι 2 κύριες;
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2020)

Επειδή στην πρόταση με τον σύνδεσμο μπροστά δεν φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα ότι έχουμε παρατακτική σύνταξη:

Οι παρατακτικοί σύνδεσμοι συνδέουν *ισοδύναμες *φράσεις και προτάσεις (κύριες με κύριες, και δευτερεύουσες με δευτερεύουσες). 

Και ας κάνουμε διάκριση των συνδέσμων:

Παρατακτικοί αντιθετικοί σύνδεσμοι: αλλά, αν και, ενώ, μα, μόνο (που), όμως, παρά, ωστόσο

Υποτακτικοί εναντιωματικοί σύνδεσμοι: αν και, ενώ, μόλο που, μολονότι, έστω και αν, παρά, παρότι, όσο κι αν, ακόμα και αν, ακόμα και να.

https://www.arisgiavris.gr/giavris-grammar-4-1-syndesmoi.php

Το πρόβλημα, δηλαδή, είναι κυρίως όταν έχουμε *αν και* ή *ενώ*.


----------



## fifini (Jan 28, 2020)

Υπάρχει κάποιο παράδειγμα με το "αν και" και στις δύο περιπτώσεις;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2020)

Εννοώ ότι, αν το _αν και_ και το _ενώ_ είναι σύνδεσμοι που μπορεί να δούμε και στα δύο είδη προτάσεων, θα είναι δύσκολο να κάνουμε διάκριση με κριτήριο τον σύνδεσμο.


----------



## fifini (Jan 29, 2020)

Σίγουρα θα κάνεις διάκριση νοηματικά , πάντως ποτέ δεν έχω δει πρόταση με αυτούς τους 2 συνδέσμους και να μην είναι εναντιωματική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2020)

Αναζήτησα μια πιο λογική περιγραφή και πήγα στη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη). Εκεί λοιπόν δεν έχουμε συνδέσμους και στις δύο ομάδες. Οι παρατακτικοί σύνδεσμοι είναι όπως θα τους περίμενα:

_αλλά, αλλά και, αντί (για), μα, είτε, δεν, ή, όχι μόνο, μεν, μήτε, και/κι, όμως, ούτε, παρά. _ (σελ. 977, έκδοση 2005)

Άρα, να πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι έχουμε παρατακτική σύνδεση: από τον παρατακτικό σύνδεσμο. Που δεν είναι ίδιος με τους υποτακτικούς συνδέσμους.


----------



## fifini (Jan 29, 2020)

Τέλεια, ευχαριστώ και πάλι


----------



## fifini (Feb 4, 2020)

*Αν και έγραψα καλά, επειδή είχα κάνει ένα λάθος, δεν πήρα άριστα.*

Μπορεί κάποιος, σας παρακαλώ, να μου πει τι συνδέσεις έχουμε έδω;
Η Εναντιωματική συνδέεται με την Αιτιολογική υποτακτικά και η Αιτιολογική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την Κύρια;
Σε μια διαδοχική υπόταξη πώς καταλαβαίνεις ποιες προτάσειις συνδέονται μεταξύ τους; Μόνο νοηματικά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2020)

Δεν βλέπω γιατί να υπάρχει σύνδεση της αιτιολογικής με την εναντιωματική. 

Αν και έγραψα καλά, δεν πήρα άριστα. Γιατί δεν πήρα άριστα; Επειδή είχα κάνει ένα λάθος.

Βέβαια, μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει πράγματα στο συντακτικό από εκείνα που θυμάμαι.


----------



## fifini (Feb 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> Δεν βλέπω γιατί να υπάρχει σύνδεση της αιτιολογικής με την εναντιωματική.
> 
> Αν και έγραψα καλά, δεν πήρα άριστα. Γιατί δεν πήρα άριστα; Επειδή είχα κάνει ένα λάθος.
> 
> Βέβαια, μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει πράγματα στο συντακτικό από εκείνα που θυμάμαι.




ΑΝ και έγραψα καλα, δεν πήρα άριστα
Επειδή είχα κάνει ένα λάθος, δεν πήρα άριστα.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς βρίσκεις ποια συνδέεται με ποια


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2020)

Μα και οι δύο δευτερεύουσες έχουν υποτακτική σύνδεση με την κύρια (και μόνο). Πρέπει να έχουν και αναμεταξύ τους; Εγώ δεν βρίσκω καμιά σύνδεση μεταξύ τους.


----------



## fifini (Feb 4, 2020)

Μόνο νοηματικά φαίνεται αυτό;


----------



## antongoun (Feb 4, 2020)

Ναι, νομίζω μόνο νοηματικά. Δηλαδή αν η περίοδος ήταν: "Αν και έγραψα καλά, επειδή είχα διαβάσει πολύ, δεν πήρα άριστα", τότε καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η εναντιωματική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την κύρια, και η αιτιολογική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την εναντιωματική. Από το νόημα.

Πολύς κόσμος συνηθίζει να βάζει κόμμα παντού όπου βλέπει σύνδεσμο. Αλλά ο κανόνας δεν είναι απόλυτος και συχνά αυτή η συνήθεια οδηγεί και σε λάθος αναγνώσεις.

Προσωπικά θα έγραφα τις δύο εκδοχές ως εξής:
-Αν και έγραψα καλά, επειδή είχα κάνει ένα λάθος δεν πήρα άριστα.
-Αν και έγραψα καλά επειδή είχα διαβάσει πολύ, δεν πήρα άριστα.


----------



## fifini (Feb 5, 2020)

Θύμωσε, όταν έμαθε πως τον περιγελούσαν.

Εδώ η κύρια συνδέεται με τη χρονική , και η ειδική υποτάσσεται στη χρονική;

Εκτιμώ ότι η ομάδα μου θα κερδίσει, αφού βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση.

Εδώ η κύρια συνδέεται με την ειδική και η αιτιολογική υποτάσσεται στην ειδική;


----------



## antongoun (Feb 5, 2020)

> Θύμωσε, όταν έμαθε πως τον περιγελούσαν.



Η χρονική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την κύρια και η ειδική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με τη χρονική = Η χρονική υποτάσσεται στην κύρια και η ειδική υποτάσσεται στη χρονική. 



> Εκτιμώ ότι η ομάδα μου θα κερδίσει, αφού βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση.



Η ειδική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την κύρια και η αιτιολογική συνδέεται υποτακτικά με την ειδική = η ειδική υποτάσσεται στην κύρια και η αιτιολογική υποτάσσεται στην ειδική.

Δες εδώ, τα λέει απλά και με σαφήνεια.


----------



## fifini (Feb 17, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Επανέρχομαι λιγο στο θέμα . Στην πρόταση : Ήλπιζα ότι θα μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να εξερευνήσω το σπίτι. 
Και οι 2 δευτερεύουσες συνδέονται με την κύρια;


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2021)

Όχι: η πρώτη, η ειδική (_ότι θα μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία_), εξαρτάται από την κύρια (_ήλπιζα_), ενώ η δεύτερη (_να εξερευνήσω το σπίτι_) εξαρτάται από την ειδική, με την έννοια ότι λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενό της (_η ευκαιρία να εξερευνήσω_).


----------



## fifini (Feb 20, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι συνεχώς. 
Στην περίοδο : 
Ξύπνησε το μεσημέρι , γιατί είχε κοιμηθεί αργά και ήταν μεθυσμένος παρά πολύ, με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάει για δουλειά. 
Εδώ
α) η κύρια συνδέεται υποτακτικά μόνο με την πρώτη αιτιολογική ή και με τις 2 ξεχωριστά;
Β) η κύρια συνδέεται υποτακτικά και με την αποτελεσματική
Γ) οι αιτιολογικές συνδέονται με την αποτελεσματική; Μάλλον όχι πιστεύω.

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που ασχολείστε με τις απορίες μου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2021)

Καλησπέρα. Περαστικός είμαι...
α) Η κύρια (_Ξύπνησε το μεσημέρι_) συνδέεται με την αιτιολογική _γιατί είχε κοιμηθεί αργά και ήταν μεθυσμένος παρά πολύ_.
β) Η κύρια συνδέεται με την αποτελεσματική (_με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάει για δουλειά_).
γ) Η αιτιολογική δεν συνδέεται με την αποτελεσματική γιατί, αν συμβεί αυτό, θα μπλέξουν τα μπούτια τους από τις πολλές συνδέσεις. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το διατυπώσουμε αυτό με όρους συντακτικού.


----------



## fifini (Feb 20, 2021)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα. Περαστικός είμαι...
> α) Η κύρια (_Ξύπνησε το μεσημέρι_) συνδέεται με την αιτιολογική _γιατί είχε κοιμηθεί αργά και ήταν μεθυσμένος παρά πολύ_.
> β) Η κύρια συνδέεται με την αποτελεσματική (_με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάει για δουλειά_).
> γ) Η αιτιολογική δεν συνδέεται με την αποτελεσματική γιατί, αν συμβεί αυτό, θα μπλέξουν τα μπούτια τους από τις πολλές συνδέσεις. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το διατυπώσουμε αυτό με όρους συντακτικού.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Οι αιτιολογικές πιάνονται σαν μια; Δηλαδή έχουμε μόνο μια υποτακτική σύνδεση με την κύρια;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2021)

fifini said:


> Οι αιτιολογικές πιάνονται σαν μια;


Αφού έχουμε πολλά ρήματα, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε και πολλές προτάσεις. Αλλά επειδή ο σύνδεσμος _γιατί_ εμφανίζεται μόνο μία φορά, το απλοποίησα.


----------



## fifini (Feb 20, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αφού έχουμε πολλά ρήματα, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε και πολλές προτάσεις. Αλλά επειδή ο σύνδεσμος _γιατί_ εμφανίζεται μόνο μία φορά, το απλοποίησα.


Απλά θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω αν η αιτιολογική: γιατί ήταν μεθυσμένος παρά πολύ , συνδέεται μόνη της με την κύρια υποτακτικά ή πιάνεται σαν ένα με την άλλη αιτιολογική;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2021)

Αυτόνομα συνδέεται αφού έχει δικό της ρήμα. Απλώς δεν επαναλαμβάνει τον σύνδεσμο.


----------



## fifini (Feb 23, 2021)

Καλησπέρα. θέλω να με βοηθήσετε σε κάτι.Στην περίοδο:
Δεν ήξερα τι να του πω , γιατί είχα αγχωθεί.
Έχουμε 3 προτάσεις. Η αιτιολογική συνδέεται 
α) μόνο με την ερωτηματική
β) με την κύρια που συμπεριλαμβάνει και την ερωτηματική μαζί υποχρεωτικά.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2021)

Δεν έχουμε τρεις προτάσεις, έχουμε δύο: την κύρια (δεν ήξερα τι να του πω) και τη δευτερεύουσα αιτιολογική (γιατί είχα αγχωθεί). Στην κύρια περιέχεται το ρήμα (δεν ήξερα) και το αντικείμενό του (τι να του πω).


----------



## fifini (Feb 23, 2021)

Θεωρούσα πως υπάρχει διαδοχική υπόταξη εδώ. Γενικά υπάρχει διαδοχική υπόταξη όταν έχουμε συμπληρωματικές προτάσεις;


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2021)

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε τρεις προτάσεις: η ειδική πρόταση («τι να του πω») είναι η τρίτη. Όμως, όπως είπε ο Earion, είναι αντικείμενο στο ρήμα της κύριας. Δεν έχουμε διαδοχική υπόταξη, όπου η δεύτερη δευτερεύουσα θα έπρεπε να υποτάσσεται στην πρώτη δευτερεύουσα. (Νομίζω.)


----------



## fifini (Feb 23, 2021)

Στεναχωρήθηκε , γιατί του είπε πως δεν τον αγαπάει. 

Εδώ πιστεύω ότι έχουμε διαδοχική υπόταξη. 
Έχω φάει τον τόπο , για να βρω έναν ιστότοπο που να τα εξηγεί αναλυτικά. Δε βρίσκω πουθενά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2021)

Εδώ είναι σωστή η εξήγηση, σωστά και τα παραδείγματα:








Απλή και Διαδοχική Υπόταξη


ΑΠΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΟΧΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΤΑΞΗ




oxynoia.blogspot.com





_Θύμωσε όταν έμαθε πως τον περιγελούσαν.
Εκτιμώ ότι η ομάδα μου θα κερδίσει αφού βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση._


----------



## fifini (Feb 23, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εδώ είναι σωστή η εξήγηση, σωστά και τα παραδείγματα:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εκτιμώ ότι η ομάδα μου θα κερδίσει αφού βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση.

Δηλαδή εδώ ή αιτιολογική συνδέεται μόνο με την ειδική;


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2021)

fifini said:


> Εκτιμώ ότι η ομάδα μου θα κερδίσει αφού βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση.
> 
> Δηλαδή εδώ ή αιτιολογική συνδέεται μόνο με την ειδική;


Ναι. Γιατί θα κερδίσει; Επειδή βρίσκεται σε άριστη αγωνιστική κατάσταση. 
Δεν υπάρχει καμιά σύνδεση του «εκτιμώ» με την αιτιολογική.


----------



## fifini (Feb 23, 2021)

Πολύ ωραία. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο ή ιστοσελίδα με παραδείγματα και κυρίως με κανόνες;


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2021)

fifini said:


> Πολύ ωραία. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο ή ιστοσελίδα με παραδείγματα και κυρίως με κανόνες;


Καλημέρα. Αν εννοείτε γενικά, έχω πάρα πολλές γραμματικές και συντακτικά, από τη _Νεοελληνική σύνταξη_ του Τζάρτζανου έως τη _Σύγχρονη σχολική γραμματική_ του Μπαμπινιώτη. Ωστόσο, τις χρησιμοποιώ ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Και συχνά δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ επειδή με το Google βρίσκω κάποια ιστοσελίδα που τα λέει έτσι που θα ήθελα να τα ακούσω.


----------



## fifini (Feb 24, 2021)

Συμφωνώ με τα βιβλία, τα έχω κι εγώ, όμως σε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, όπως αυτά που παραθέτω, δε μπορώ να βρω απαντήσεις κάπου.


----------



## fifini (Feb 25, 2021)

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Έχω μπερδευτεί με τη φράση: 
Σκέφτηκα μήπως γνωρίζεις πού βρισκόμαστε.

Εδώ έχουμε μια κύρια και 2 πλάγιες ερωτηματικές.
α) η κύρια συνδέεται και με τις 2 ερωτηματικές;
Β) οι 2 ερωτηματικές συνδέονται μεταξύ τους υποτακτικά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Το «πού βρισκόμαστε», που μοιάζει και με ουσιαστικό αντικείμενο (δηλαδή, στη θέση του θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «μήπως γνωρίζεις αυτό το μέρος»), εξαρτάται από την άλλη δευτερεύουσα, τη «μήπως γνωρίζεις». Άρα έχουμε διαδοχική υπόταξη. Η κύρια συνδέεται μόνο με την ερωτηματική που την ακολουθεί.


----------



## fifini (Feb 25, 2021)

Για να καταλάβω πώς συνδέονται τις ενώνω. Δηλαδή εδώ σκέφτομαι αν βγάζει νόημα η φράση: Σκέφτηκα πού βρισκόμαστε. 
Στο μυαλό μου βγάζει νόημα , άρα θα θεωρούσα ότι συνδέονται. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν σκέφτομαι σωστά. 
Το ότι η Δ2 είναι αντικείμενο της Δ1 μας επιτρέπει να πούμε ότι δε γίνεται η δεύτερη να συνδέεται με την πρώτη;
( Ζητώ συγνώμη και για τις συνεχείς απορίες που έχω)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2021)

fifini said:


> Το ότι η Δ2 είναι αντικείμενο της Δ1 μας επιτρέπει να πούμε ότι δε γίνεται η δεύτερη να συνδέεται με την πρώτη;


Πρώτα απ' όλα, αυτό: Ναι, το αντικείμενο της Δ1 (δηλ. η Δ2) δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την κύρια πρόταση.
Δεύτερο: Το ότι βγάζει νόημα η αυθαίρετη συνένωση της κύριας με τη Δ2 δεν σημαίνει (α) ότι βγάζει το _σωστό _νόημα ή (β) ότι η Δ2 εξαρτάται από την κύρια. Η σημασία είναι «σκέφτηκα, αναρωτήθηκα αν ξέρεις κάτι». Το «κάτι» αφορά μόνο τη Δ1.


----------



## fifini (Feb 25, 2021)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
π.χ. διαδοχική υπόταξη έχω σίγουρα στο παρακάτω παράδειγμα (πιστεύω)
Αν και δεν ήξερα ότι θα βρέχει, πήρα ομπρέλα.

Εδώ η ειδική συνδέεται ξεκάθαρα μόνο με την εναντιωματική.


----------

